# Started to build my flex today



## Mark7616 (Jan 17, 2009)

Well I started to build my flex today. After gathering all the materials I made a start and got the frame for the enclosure built. It works out to be 47hx24dx31w. Next weekend I will be building the door to the enclosure and the hood to house dripper UV and heat bulbs and I have spent all night last night filing down the mesh that I will use as the roof so that if the Cham decides to go for a climb he will not hurt his self on any sharp edges. I will also have the side of the hood angled at about 65-70 degrees to add a bit of shape so it doesnt just look thrown on top. After that I will build a 12" stand that will also hold a plastic tray to collect water with a mesh floor in the bottom of the enclosure meaning water and detrius can fall through but the cham cant access it. Anyways here is my current progress after I have varnished and sealed it all joins will be sealed with aquarium silicone and screws covered in silicone aswell. 

What do you think so far???


----------



## pritc (Jan 25, 2009)

Great Start!!
Looking forward to see this develop over the coming weeks:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## doolittle (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi,
I'm building one of the for my cham too. what type of mesh are you using?


----------



## tortz (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi,

Mark how you getting on with the viv ?

Would like to see some update pics!!


----------



## Mark7616 (Jan 17, 2009)

Well I got a bit more work done today. I have now built and fitted the door. The hinges are sunk in aswell. The wood had a bit of flex to it so I strengthend it with the wood in the corners. As you can see I also ran a lip around the inside of the door for 2 reasons 1. To stop bugs escaping and 2. To stop the door falling through. I will be adding the roof tomorrow:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

neat job! 

would love to see this finished - it seems much better than any reptile brand flexarium - would you be able to tell us how much it all cost? it certainly seems a better way to go about it!! :no1:


----------



## Mark7616 (Jan 17, 2009)

No problem I will tally up at the end but probably looking at about 60-70 to make it, thats including things like silicone, varnish, hinges all the hidden items.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

that sounds brilliant - cheaper than one of the large flexes and much sturdier.. wicked!

are you using aluminium mesh on the top so you can use a heat bulb from outside the viv? this would give you more room inside. in fact - what mesh are you using on the whole thing?

im exited now. lol.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

wicked job mate. love the idea cant wait to see it finished


----------



## Mark7616 (Jan 17, 2009)

I am using an aluminium mesh on top so I can sit the dripper, uv and heat bulb directly ontop but will be hidden by the box on top. Then I have a very fine black insect screen that I will be using to mesh the 3 sides of the flex and a board on the back.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

sounds brilliant - cant wait to see it!


----------



## Mark7616 (Jan 17, 2009)

Right I cracked on a bit more today and got half of the roof done, on the table it looks a little big but I needs to hide all the equipment and dripper and I will build the base to the same dimensions so it looks equal and not so tall. I also used the aluminium mesh on top I used this for the top so that the UV rays pass through it well and it is also stronger for holding the weight of the dripper which will way about 3.8kg when full. I spent ages sanding it down to make sure there were no rough edges. I will also run some beading round the edge just for peace of mind that there are no sharp bits either.

























I also bought 2 more plants today and re-potted them What I plan to do is have them at different heights, the ficus benjamina will be sat on the bottom, I will then about 6" up from there on a shelf have the ficus elastica then further up from that will be the Dracaena meaning I have live plants at all levals and when bushed out will look good. I also have 2 large, 2 medium and a fine jungle vine which will be run inbetween the plants and up at the top for basking and I have 2 fake ficus plants that will be incorporated near the top for shelter untill the live grow that big.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

should be awesum when finished get a move on i wanna see the end results lol:whistling2:


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

wow that looks sooo sturdy - absolutely brilliant design :no1:


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

well that looks well cool

lol i want one

:no1: medal for you. amazing cage


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

That looks really cool. Whats the reason for using the fine bug mesh on the sides? I am thinking of building one but am worried about dogs ect getting through fine mesh stuff. could i use the aluminum mesh all over?


----------



## Mark7616 (Jan 17, 2009)

You can do I used the fine bug mesh as it is alot more transparent to ally and looks better imo.


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

looking good mate


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

any progress?? im following this thread like a hawk :flrt:


----------



## Mark7616 (Jan 17, 2009)

Not yet progress will be doen at weekend I dont want ot do it in the evenings I find I get sloppy and try and rush so at weekends I can take my time.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Mark7616 said:


> Not yet progress will be doen at weekend I dont want ot do it in the evenings I find I get sloppy and try and rush so at weekends I can take my time.



Fair do's im the same - i spent a month collecting all the stuff necessary to do my dart viv and even took an evening off work so i had three straight days to get it all sorted and allow for drying times etc :lol2:


----------



## paulgrant (Nov 24, 2007)

thats a fine job youve done there mate . took me around 3-4 weeks to get my cham tanks done with the drainage etc etc ... keep up the good work cant wait to see this finished :2thumb:


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Ok it`s the weekend!:2thumb: What you done????? I can`t wait!:lol2:


----------



## Mark7616 (Jan 17, 2009)

Lol there will be an update today.


----------



## Mark7616 (Jan 17, 2009)

Right im nearly done on the construction side now. Today I got the other 2 panels or the roof on to finish that off. I then put 2 shelves inside to hold the plants then I started to build the base the frame is built all I need to do next week is build a door for it and I am going to coat some boards with plastic so water runs from the main enclosure into the tray at the bottom, then all that you do is clean the mesh and open the door take out the tray and empty the water.

Here is the cage now with door locks, finished roof and shelves sitting on the half built stand. You can also see the tray in the stand to collect water.









The 2 shelves

















To give you an idea here it is with the plants in it, I still need to build a stand for the ficus on the bottom so for now its just on some wood so you can see it.


----------



## Brodi (Feb 6, 2009)

mark your set up looks really ace mate, i just dont have the skills to build something like that, but I got a cousin who is a joiner/carpenter so he is going to be roped in soon for my next attempt, but as i said maate good job all round so far:2thumb:


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow! I got my two yemens today and will soon be building them an enlcosure. Did you have t treat the wood with anything special? :2thumb:


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

It`s nearly the weekend. Yay Update soon!:lol2:


----------



## xsmithx2 (Oct 24, 2007)

wow that is well cool..
im a carpenter but not like one.. well im a yacht and boat builder thou. so its close..

i thinking of making a viv stack with a chameleon viv in it aswell..
just for the fun of it, but i dnt have the space for it.. so i mite sell it.


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

looking good a nice idea. if you need any equipment give us a bell. Exotics and tropics


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

I hope that was an offer of a freebie to the guy building the flex? Otherwise that was a rather shamless highjack of the thread!:bash: The shop doesn`t even stock anything that would help with the build! Just the usual stuff you could get anywhere? If exoticsandtropics isn`t offering a freebie or can`t prove me wrong and they do sell something to help with the build. They will have just lost my custom!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

That looks amazing mate. Seriously going to be nicking some ideas of you! Just wondered where you got the mesh from and how much it cost?
Cheers!


----------



## Mark7616 (Jan 17, 2009)

Well here is this weekends update its now constructed and tomorrow I will varnish it. Today the base was finished and the door was built. Next week it will just be a case of meshing the enclosure, fixing the base to the main enclosure and I will be covering the plates in the base with plastic so the water does not cause them to rot over time. Well here is some pics of how its coming along:

This is the complete unit now:









View of the base with door fitted:









Here is how the water will collect. It will drip from the main enclosure onto the mesh which will collect all the detrius and droppings and the water will fall through and down the plates and into the tray underneath which I can take out and empty like so:


----------



## Bantastic (Jul 29, 2008)

That looks amazing, cracking job mate!


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

slr123 said:


> That looks amazing, cracking job mate!


same here m8 excellent job. looking forward to seeing it with all the finishing touches:no1:


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

That bottom is along the same idea as what I want to create! I was planning to use polystyrene though so I could carve out holes to stick the plant pots in! Are you just going to use varnish to seal it? Absolutely loving this thread! You're a legend!


----------



## Mark7616 (Jan 17, 2009)

Polystyrene would soak up water like a sponge and what would take the weight of the plants I have stands in here for the pots to sit on.


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Mark7616 said:


> Polystyrene would soak up water like a sponge and what would take the weight of the plants I have stands in here for the pots to sit on.


It should only absorb water if you leave the individual cells open, which is why I'm trying to think of a way to seal the open cells. I thought of paint/vanish but had no idea what would work! My idea was to sit it on a wooden base so that would take the weight and carve into the polystyrene to create the desired water flow to the emptying point.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

thats looking amazing! how are you going to seal the wood? it looks really smart id happily buy something like that in a shop! :notworthy:


----------



## Mark7616 (Jan 17, 2009)

Its being stained with a stain and varnish in one and I will seal all the joins with aquarium based silicone. I have just finished the first coat of stain.


----------



## Mark7616 (Jan 17, 2009)

I managed to get it all varnished today was meant to be beech but looks more like antique pine beech is the colour of my vivs next to it. Never mind im still happy with the colour. All that remains now is to silicone the joins and add the mesh I will do this at the weekend:


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Looks awesome! Looking forward to seeing the finished item! Where you getting the mesh from?


----------



## DarkEntity (Jul 4, 2008)

looks great, hope the cham is going to be as in awe as everyone else :2thumb:


----------



## Paul_MTS (Mar 23, 2008)

Looking great Mark but I wish you would bloody hurry up and finish it!


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

Woo! It's the weekend, I know it's sad but I can't wait! :lol2:


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

DannyLeigh said:


> Woo! It's the weekend, I know it's sad but I can't wait! :lol2:


Ha ha ha! I saw that there had been a post and was hoping it was the update! LOL!


----------



## Mark7616 (Jan 17, 2009)

Right guys its now finished I have moved it into place and quickly threw a 10% uv light in the hood to take some pics but ill get all the equipment installed in it tommorrow. I will be have 1x 5% 24" UV, 1x 30" flurecent tube to aid in plant growth and extra light, a 75w basking light and the dripper mounted in the hood.

Here it is now all finished I do need to just varnish the shelf that the ficus is standing on:


----------



## DarkEntity (Jul 4, 2008)

its looking good, just wait till the plants grow in and fill the space will look amazing


----------



## DannyLeigh (Aug 4, 2008)

OMG! :gasp: That is awesome! You rule! :2thumb:


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

WOW!:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Awesome mate! Looks amazing! Where did you get the mesh from and how much did it cost?


----------



## Mark7616 (Jan 17, 2009)

Right I installed the water dripper today changed the bulb over just for a plain white bulb for some extra light and put all the vines and a couple of fake ficus in there. I will be putting the UV and basking bulb on when the Cham is big enough to go in I am currently using them on its grow out viv. I have put 2 thermometers in there one directly under the basking lamp and one hidden in the other end in a plant so I can monitor ambiant and basking temps. Here is what it now looks like overall I am happy with the look and as the pants grow I can train them to grow over the vines etc:


----------



## DarkEntity (Jul 4, 2008)

looking stunning


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

utterly amazing...


----------



## GAD58Y (May 12, 2008)

looks wicked mate,if you need any more plants b&q are doing 3ft umbrella plants & weeping figs plant (2 for £15)


graeme


----------



## Mark7616 (Jan 17, 2009)

Cheers mate Im not going to add any more plants I am going to let the ones ive got grow and fill out.


----------



## hollypops (Nov 3, 2008)

Looks lovely!!


----------



## Mark7616 (Jan 17, 2009)

I added another plant today for a bit more foliage at the top of the cage. I couldnt find any pothos but I bought a nice looking spider plant and a hanging basket for it to sit in. From some angles it blocks out the Dracaena but at most angles it doesnt and it gives a bit more cover should he need it but more importantly it holds water dropplets on the leaves very well so its positioned next to a vine so he can drink from there. I have also ordered another fine vine that I will run from the top left to the bottom right just to fill the space that seems a bit bare.


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

awesum mate shame it wasnt finished for POTM comp would have given condro and myself a run for our money :notworthy:


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

We got any photo's with a cham in coming? Dead looking forward to seeing something in it other than plants!


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Great work that, I'm always fond of live plants where possible. Top job.


----------



## Pepper Pot (Jul 12, 2008)

Looks Great 

:no1:


----------



## Mark7616 (Jan 17, 2009)

Cham isnt big enough to go in just yet but here are a few pics of him for ya:


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

Beautiful panther! How old is he? What have you got him in atm? I started my yemen in a 175 flexi so I'm sure he'd enjoy what you've created for him now!


----------



## Pepper Pot (Jul 12, 2008)

Great photo's!

he's a beaut


----------



## Pepper Pot (Jul 12, 2008)

what camera did you use ?​


----------



## Mark7616 (Jan 17, 2009)

Its a canon EOS400D


----------



## Pepper Pot (Jul 12, 2008)

awesome!! :2thumb:


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

What mesh did you use plz Hun ? X


----------



## Dean Cheetham (Jun 1, 2009)

That is a cracking, well thought out, very creative and well finished viv :2thumb:
Like the idea of the hood, and the lay tray at the bottom??
Quality : victory:


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

Anyone know what mesh was used? I'm looking to get some for a chameleon cage make .


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

debiorme said:


> What mesh did you use plz Hun ? X


It's a 3 year old thread , but then again it is the anniversary of the Titanic :Na_Na_Na_Na:

If you click on his name and look at his posts , he last posted in 2010 so may not use the forum anymore , but you never know . : victory:


----------



## debiorme (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah I know : (( was hopeing some1 else may have the answer :lol2:


----------

